# Software on AIRTEL DIGITAL TV STB



## rickson23 (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm subscriber to Airtel Digital TV, recently the SET-TOP-BOX has become very slow..It takes few minutes for it to start displaying telecast on first start-up every day. 
Is there any way i can update its software on my own as it is out of warranty period.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 8, 2012)

Which set top box u are using (sd/hd/hd dvr and manufacturer) and which version no?


----------



## Minion (Aug 9, 2012)

rickson23 said:


> I'm subscriber to Airtel Digital TV, recently the SET-TOP-BOX has become very slow..It takes few minutes for it to start displaying telecast on first start-up every day.
> Is there any way i can update its software on my own as it is out of warranty period.



Don't worry your setupbox will update itself once update is released by airtel.


----------



## rickson23 (Aug 10, 2012)

If it is updated then y is it that slow. 
Yes i can see the interface is changed so obvious there has been a update. 
But its taking more than minute to start displaying telecast


----------

